
Microsoft Offering Reward for Return of Gaming Addicted Teen - ksvs
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=6180982&page=1
======
RossM
Darn, I was beginning to hope that we'd moved over the whole "abducted by a
gamer he met online" stereotypes.

> But he said his worst fear is that his son has been either abducted or lured
> away by a gamer he met online.

Anyway, I feel for the poor kid - I hope he returns safely. a game is, at the
end of the day, just a game. No reason to get so worked up over it. A bit of a
lack pf understanding from the parents though - internet and game addiction is
real and some of us need help from it.

------
cubix
A nice gesture on Microsoft's part, but unfortunately it's probably in vain:
<http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/11/05/crisp-body.html>

